# bringing hedgie home



## emshedgehogs (Jul 4, 2012)

I will be bringing my hedgie home soon. Any suggestions on what to bring besides a carrier crate and a tshirt?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

emshedgehogs said:


> I will be bringing my hedgie home soon. Any suggestions on what to bring besides a carrier crate and a tshirt?


How long is the trip?

You want to avoid giving them any food/water during the car ride to avoid car sickness


----------



## emshedgehogs (Jul 4, 2012)

about 4 hours


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Might want some paper towels (and a garbage bag) in case of poop or car sickness. You could also do a thermometer if you want to keep track of the temperature (personally, I do), and a light colored blanket to cover the crate with to keep the sun off it and cold air from going directly in.


----------



## emshedgehogs (Jul 4, 2012)

what about food and water or will they get car sick?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

He shouldn't need food or water for that short of a trip, and like Shae said, it can make them carsick. Water also spills if you leave it in the carrier while driving, and you don't want him to get wet and get a chill. Best to just wait until you get home and offer him some once you have him settled in his cage.


----------

